# Where to live?



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello All,

Newbie to the forum (although joined a long time ago). Nice to meet you all and search through previous threads, so thank you already for all your help!

I'm from the UK relocating to Dubai with my wife and 2 children (3year old & 8 months) in 3 weeks time... Eeeek!

My company is in Media City, and are housing us in temporary accommodation for 30 days. 

I want to live close to the office but main focus is to ensure my wife and children are able to have fun and be social. 

We have started to look online for 3br Apartments in Marina and JBR. I know my question is subjective but would really value your opinions if this is the right areas to look at?

Also if allowed is anyone able to let me know how much I could expect to pay for a 3br in this area, or areas you suggest? Im finding the price variables on Dubizzle quite wide. 

Thanks in advance and apologies if I've repeated a question, I have been using the search option for all my other questions 

Harry


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You have 30 days when you are here. Make up your mind once you are down here and physically look at the apartments. 
For media City, apart from the Marina and JBR, I would also suggest the Greens (listed as The Greens and The Views on Dubizzle) (though I am not sure that there are many 3 BRs there). I would think that this is a much nicer area for children (though the beach is not on the doorstep as in JBR). In JBR and Marina the buildings may vary in size and quality so you find the huge price range. In the Greens the range would be much lower. 
Also, I am guessing that the older child would be starting school soon ? You may want to factor that in when you choose the area you want to live in


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

First you need to decide if you want villa or apartment living. Apartment living you can look at Marina/JBR. The Emaar Towers at Marina Walk are nice. Shops, cafes etc downstairs - even a nice fountain for the children to cool off in. JBR is a huge complex, you need to visit it to decide if you love or hate it. It does have good pedestrian areas, play areas, pools, shops, cafes and the beach. Good for meeting other mums.
Villa living you can look at The Springs, The Meadows or The Lakes. 
Or Al Barsha - where there are lots of compounds. A compound is a number of villas (the largest have 40+ villas) arranged around communal gardens and pool (and sometimes a gym). Very good for stay at home mums with small children.
All these areas are close to Media City.


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

rsinner said:


> You have 30 days when you are here. Make up your mind once you are down here and physically look at the apartments.
> For media City, apart from the Marina and JBR, I would also suggest the Greens (listed as The Greens and The Views on Dubizzle) (though I am not sure that there are many 3 BRs there). I would think that this is a much nicer area for children (though the beach is not on the doorstep as in JBR). In JBR and Marina the buildings may vary in size and quality so you find the huge price range. In the Greens the range would be much lower.
> Also, I am guessing that the older child would be starting school soon ? You may want to factor that in when you choose the area you want to live in


Thank you! I'll check out the greens.


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

wandabug said:


> First you need to decide if you want villa or apartment living. Apartment living you can look at Marina/JBR. The Emaar Towers at Marina Walk are nice. Shops, cafes etc downstairs - even a nice fountain for the children to cool off in. JBR is a huge complex, you need to visit it to decide if you love or hate it. It does have good pedestrian areas, play areas, pools, shops, cafes and the beach. Good for meeting other mums.
> Villa living you can look at The Springs, The Meadows or The Lakes.
> Or Al Barsha - where there are lots of compounds. A compound is a number of villas (the largest have 40+ villas) arranged around communal gardens and pool (and sometimes a gym). Very good for stay at home mums with small children.
> All these areas are close to Media City.


Thanks, very useful to know! The first year we wish to rent an apartment and monitor our costs and spending before looking at Villas. Do you know what I could expect to pay in JBR?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

HarryK said:


> Thanks, very useful to know! The first year we wish to rent an apartment and monitor our costs and spending before looking at Villas. Do you know what I could expect to pay in JBR?


3 beds in JBR go for dhs.110k to 150k, depends on view and how many cheques you pay. At JBR you have to pay for your A/C separately to Empower, it can be expensive, whereas some buildings your chiller charges are free.


----------



## niner4nine (Apr 26, 2009)

HarryK said:


> Thank you! I'll check out the greens.


Another vote for the Greens.... there are a lot of families living in the low rise towers nowadays. As the name may indicate, plenty of grassy areas for kids to run around. Also, access to SZR is very good, much easier than in Marina. With all the time we spend in our cars here, that adds up to a lot of time saved!


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

niner4nine said:


> Another vote for the Greens.... there are a lot of families living in the low rise towers nowadays. As the name may indicate, plenty of grassy areas for kids to run around. Also, access to SZR is very good, much easier than in Marina. With all the time we spend in our cars here, that adds up to a lot of time saved!


Thanks! Sorry to be naive, what is SZR?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## niner4nine (Apr 26, 2009)

HarryK said:


> Thanks! Sorry to be naive, what is SZR?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


No worries, it stands for "Sheikh Zayed Road", the main road (at least 6 lanes in each direction!) that cuts through Dubai


----------



## Sandgroper74 (Mar 1, 2011)

If you want your 3 year old to start school in September 2011, when the new year starts I'd suggest making some enquiries now. I have a soon to be 3 year old and am finding that many schools are full for Foundation Stage 1 (UK curriculum). The schools with vacancies are either very expensive or in Mirdif/Al Twar which I think might be a fair drive from The Greens. I know that I'm not advising re where to live but you may want to arrange schooling and then find a location that suits both work & school.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's some nice inexpensive villas in Al Sufouh and Knowledge Village which is next to Media City. If you've got a proper house back home, I wouldn't move to an apartment unless you have to. A few weeks of dealing with people who live here, multi-story car parks and lifts, you'll be tearing your hair out.

Sent from my laptop while sitting on the toilet.


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Sandgroper74 said:


> If you want your 3 year old to start school in September 2011, when the new year starts I'd suggest making some enquiries now. I have a soon to be 3 year old and am finding that many schools are full for Foundation Stage 1 (UK curriculum). The schools with vacancies are either very expensive or in Mirdif/Al Twar which I think might be a fair drive from The Greens. I know that I'm not advising re where to live but you may want to arrange schooling and then find a location that suits both work & school.


Thanks! I think we'll keep our 3yr old (like your child she's yet to hit 3) with mum / nursery for the first 12 months. but thanks for the heads up, we'll defiantly start looking when we arrive.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> There's some nice inexpensive villas in Al Sufouh and Knowledge Village which is next to Media City. If you've got a proper house back home, I wouldn't move to an apartment unless you have to. A few weeks of dealing with people who live here, multi-story car parks and lifts, you'll be tearing your hair out.
> 
> *Sent from my laptop while sitting on the toilet*.


Hahahaha... that sh!t is hilarious... I get annoyed with the stupid Blackberry and Iphone signatures.... (I need to figure out how to turn mine off).


----------

